# Flash Drive to Cell Phone



## mastr924 (Nov 4, 2008)

How can I connect my USB flash drive to my cell phone?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

You can't.


----------



## AZenTech (Nov 6, 2008)

You can use a computer as an intermediary. Connect mini-USB from phone (assuming it has that capability). Connect USB flash drive to computer. Transfer files. What are you trying to do?


----------



## hermond_betano (Jun 26, 2007)

u must have a connector from your USB drive through your cell phone, what kind of cell phone model did you have?


----------



## mastr924 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sony Ericson W580i


----------



## iroc357 (Dec 3, 2008)

i have the same phone, what are you tryin to do?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

There should be no problem doing this.
Get a cable for the phone. Plug the phone into your computer. Plug the flash drive in. If you can, drag and drop onto the phone. If not, use the software that Sony provides (if they do)


----------



## mastr924 (Nov 4, 2008)

iroc357 said:


> i have the same phone, what are you tryin to do?


I'm trying to play videos from the flash drive on the phone. I don't want to use a memory card. So I want to try to connect a flash drive to my phone.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't make a direct connection. You'd have to transfer the files from the flash drive to the computer and then from the computer to the phone.


----------



## iroc357 (Dec 3, 2008)

it will not work without the memory card i got a 2gb on ebay for like 20 bucks


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

yea those memory cards are dirt cheap my 2gb stick cost me $16, just check *which* mirco SD card it will take, often Sony's will only take their M2 cards


----------

